# Euskara: plurales compuestos



## Tinunzar

Egun on!

Voy algo perdido con estas palabras compuestas. Los plurales compuestos por dos palabras (neba-arrebak, seme-alabak, ebb.), ¿tienen plural?  Es decir: si "aita-semeak" seria "padre e hijo", llevando la terminación "ak" porque hay dos personas, "padres e hijos" o "padre e hijos", ¿cómo seria?
Y el mismo lío lo tengo con jaun-andreak y neska-mutilak, que creo entender que son "Sras. y Sres." y "chicos y chicas" como en la letra "ez nekeak, ez ta bide txarra, gora, gora neska-mutilak...) y, entonces, me falla el singular Sr. y Sra. o "chica y chico" (en el sentido de "chicos" de dos géneros).

Milesker.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Hola Tinunzar
Desafortunadamente no estoy en condiciones de contestar a tu pregunta, pero me encantaría si pudieses sugerirme un  buen texto para aprender lo  básico del euskara. Es un idioma que siempre me ha fascinado pero es muy dificil encontrar recursos y materiales (con CD audio)para aprenderlo. Tal vez haya algo en internet pero de hecho estoy buscando algo más completo.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## merquiades

A lo mejor puedes encontrar las respuestas de tus preguntas aquí.  Parece dar varios ejemplos.


----------



## Tinunzar

Szia!

Olasz vagy, látom, és jól írsz spanyolul. Csak ez a "desafortunamente" lenne túl "libresco" és, ezért, túl "olasz" is: használhatsz "por desgracia", "lamentablemente", "a pesar mío", vagy egy nomális "ya lo siento, pero...".

Volvamos al euskera.

Puedes empezar como casi todos hemos hecho, con el libro:

Gramática didáctica del euskera. Ilari Zubiri. Ikasbook, S.L. Bilbao (lo tienes en la web de la Casa del Libro por unos 30 euros).

Para ejercicios, contacta con cualquier euskaltegi (los de AEK) y te recomendarán los más actuales (cada dos por tres hacen versiones actualizadas, son la leche de activos).

También puedes meterte en la página web de las librerias Elkar (www.elkar.eus) y allí hay de todo.


Lo mejor es buscarse una novia euskaldun  zaharra y aprenderás un montonazo.


Venga, suerte.


----------



## Tinunzar

merquiades said:


> A lo mejor puedes encontrar las respuestas de tus preguntas aquí.  Parece dar varios ejemplos.


Pues no, el wikipedia es muy genérico. Dommage!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Tinunzar said:


> Szia!
> 
> Olasz vagy, ltom, és jól rsz spanyolul. Csak ez a "desafortunamente" lenne túl "libresco" és, ezért, túl "olasz" is: használhatsz "por desgracia", "lamentablemente", "a pesar mío", vagy egy nomális "ya lo siento, pero...".



¡Qué buen húngaro escribes! Lo entiendo todo pero no me atrevo a escribirlo, el mío está un poco oxidado. 
Claro,  tienes toda la  razón: quería escribir "desgraciadamente" o "lamentablemente" pero se me salió "desafortunadamente", aunque es una palabra española, nunca la había empleado antes. Es que soy necio...  De hecho, hablo el español muy rara vez, sólo lo leo de vez en cuando, por ello se me escapan unas palabritas tan cultas. jajajajaj
Te doy las gracias por toda la información que me diste, estoy cierto de que voy a escoger algo bueno para aprender el euskara: por ejemplo el texto de gramática me parece muy interesante.




merquiades said:


> A lo mejor puedes encontrar las respuestas de tus preguntas aquí. Parece dar varios ejemplos.



Te lo agradezco, Merquiades.


----------



## Ballenero

Tinunzar said:


> Egun on!
> 
> Voy algo perdido con estas palabras compuestas. Los plurales compuestos por dos palabras (neba-arrebak, seme-alabak, ebb.), ¿tienen plural?  Es decir: si "aita-semeak" seria "padre e hijo", llevando la terminación "ak" porque hay dos personas, "padres e hijos" o "padre e hijos", ¿cómo seria?
> Y el mismo lío lo tengo con jaun-andreak y neska-mutilak, que creo entender que son "Sras. y Sres." y "chicos y chicas" como en la letra "ez nekeak, ez ta bide txarra, gora, gora neska-mutilak...) y, entonces, me falla el singular Sr. y Sra. o "chica y chico" (en el sentido de "chicos" de dos géneros).
> 
> Milesker.


Los artículos dependen del tipo de verbo.
En euskera hay cuatro tipos:
Nor
Nor-Nori
Nor-Nork
Nor-Nori-Nork
Cuando el verbo es alguno de los dos primeros, el singular termina en /a/ y el plural en /ak/.
Cuando el verbo es de los segundos, el singular termina en /ak/ y el plural en /ek/.


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Ikasle-irakasleak: los alumnos y los profesores, los alumnos y el profesor. Según el contexto. 
Bihotz-begietan: en el corazón y en los ojos.
Uztail-agorriletan: en julio y agosto.
Uztail-agorriletako oporrak: las vacaciones de julio y agosto.
Aita-semeak tabernan daude: el padre y los hijos, o padres e hijos, según el contexto, están en el bar.
Ama-alabak jokoan: la madre y las hijas, madres e hijas, jugando a los bolos.
Ikasle-langileak karriketan: estudiantes y obreros, o los estudiantes y los obreros, en las calles.

Espero haber ayudado.  

N.


----------

